# Komodo close enough to visit from SG (and you can vote as new 7 wonder too)



## scarlettisis (Jun 28, 2011)

I've lived in Singapore for over 5 years and the best thing, for me, is how close you are to great places in Asia to visit ...

I dive so most trips are connected to scuba diving somehow or other, and I really think Indonesia is one of the best locations... plus you get to visit crazy places like Komodo - as in where those famous dragons come from!

Anyway, I found out that KOMODO is on the short-list for the new 7 wonders of nature list, which is pretty cool.

I already voted... although I suppose I'm biased now as I get to visit and dive in Komodo through new job at 'Arenui Boutique Liveaboard' (and we'd like to see a new 7 underwater wonders of nature list created too). 

Voting open already at Komodo | New7Wonders of Nature 

While you're here in Asia, you should try to make it to Komodo as it's such a beautiful place and how often can you say you 'walked with dinosaurs'?... our dive trips always make a land excursion at Rinca island to see the famous dragons ... so hope you can join us one day 

Anyway, VOTE for Komodo... 


_________________
Life's short: dive in luxury ... Dive Indonesia, the world's no.1 spot for biodiversity, from Asia's no.1 liveaboard - the ARENUI


----------

